# 2 bathroom ranch manhours



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

This is one of my first bids since being out on my own. The job is a 2 full bath. 1 kithcen. electric WH, PVC DwV, Pex water lines. Its a ranch style with a good crawl.bathrooms are on opposite sides of house approx 20 or 30' I know there are many variables. such as the specific person doing the work to a number of other things. At this point I just don't know how much I trust myself since I have spent the last 2 or 3 years primarily running service. What is your best guestimate for how long it would take one man to rough, test and trim this out


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

without looking at it 
4 days roughin including crawl more if you have to dig under footing to stub pipes out for sewer and water.
2 day final fixtures more if using kohler faucets.:laughing:
Does not include sewer and water
Plus material with mark up


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Thxs for the response.thats real close to what I ficgured. I guess I was just second guessing myself a little.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I can name that tune in 3 1/2 notes.
2 !/2 days rough, 1 day trim, less sewer and water, with cpvc. never done pex. It may take longer


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

bechplumber said:


> Without reading your post ... I wondered what the number of bedrooms would have to do in plumbing cost? After reading you do say 2 bathroom.
> 
> The topic was confusing ...


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> bechplumber said:
> 
> 
> > Without reading your post ... I wondered what the number of bedrooms would have to do in plumbing cost? After reading you do say 2 bathroom.
> ...


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry guys I meant to put bathroom in the title not bedroom. Is there any way to edit the title


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

that job would go for 6k, with fixtures out here. Unfortunately. Figure a week in labor from start to finish. Always, Always, give yourself a little bit more time, then what you know it would take. This covers minor screw ups or changes from the HO.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

there is a guy here that will that job for $4200. beat me out of one last month by $ 2300. on my nephews spec house. told him to call me if he don't fininsh.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Never Did a little ding bat like that
Used to do tract homes but heck they almost all were at least 2 baths up a half bath on the first floor. Double lavs gas system fire place b vent water heater

Never quite did them like you got wow 4300 bucks that sure cheap!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> that job would go for 6k, with fixtures out here. Unfortunately. Figure a week in labor from start to finish. Always, Always, give yourself a little bit more time, then what you know it would take. This covers minor screw ups or changes from the HO.


 That's about what I figure too. Between 6 and 7k. Ho's changes before rough would be covered, after rough he would have to sign a change order.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> that job would go for 6k, with fixtures out here. Unfortunately. Figure a week in labor from start to finish. Always, Always, give yourself a little bit more time, then what you know it would take. This covers minor screw ups or changes from the HO.


6,000 with fixtures? See why I do repair:laughing: You'd come out betta shooting dice with Grtis&Gravy.:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The simpliest way to price plumbing in a new home would be to set a unit price on everything that had a ptrap. It looks like you would have 8 outlets at any where between 600 to 900 per fixture ( price depending on your location )(try to set yourself some where in the middle $ 750.00).....You would be looking at $ 4,800.00 to $ 7,200.00 now add your plumbing fixtures. We make our customer buy their own fixtures ( also makes our price look cheaper) as we found that we wasted to much time showing them product..... not only that we dont have to warranty their fixtures.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> that job would go for 6k, with fixtures out here. Unfortunately. Figure a week in labor from start to finish. Always, Always, give yourself a little bit more time, then what you know it would take. This covers minor screw ups or changes from the HO.


Thank you RSP, thank you, ... for reminding me why I got the hell out of new con :thumbsup:!!!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

bechplumber said:


> Sorry guys I meant to put bathroom in the title not bedroom. Is there any way to edit the title


Let me know what you want it to say.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I changed the one word earlier.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> 6,000 with fixtures? See why I do repair:laughing: You'd come out betta shooting dice with Grtis&Gravy.:laughing:


 
I don't mean to be crude or anything but do you make 6k in a week doing repair where you live? 
I must say that new const. has made a good living for me in the past. 
What is your method? 15 men on payroll, operate 24/7, 
and live in a city of 5 million?
The national enquirer will want to take some pictures.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> I don't mean to be crude or anything but do you make 6k in a week doing repair where you live?
> I must say that new const. has made a good living for me in the past.
> What is your method? 15 men on payroll, operate 24/7,
> and live in a city of 5 million?
> The national enquirer will want to take some pictures.:laughing:


No I dont make 6 grand a week. I just do repair work by myself. I work basically when I want to. 6 grand a week would be over 300,000 a year and I dont do that much.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I made a new thread about customer supplied fixtures. Let's keep this one on topic. Thanks.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> No I dont make 6 grand a week. I just do repair work by myself. I work basically when I want to. 6 grand a week would be over 300,000 a year and I dont do that much.



I did that much, acctually more, with just one other guy.:thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Heck no, way more than that usually. And that's with 1-2 guys.



Plasticman said:


> *I don't mean to be crude or anything but do you make 6k in a week doing repair where you live?*
> I must say that new const. has made a good living for me in the past.
> What is your method? 15 men on payroll, operate 24/7,
> and live in a city of 5 million?
> The national enquirer will want to take some pictures.:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Just to set the record straight, there's alot more money to made in new construction. In service you are lucky to break even :whistling2:......


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

waldrop said:


> there is a guy here that will that job for $4200. beat me out of one last month by $ 2300. on my nephews spec house. told him to call me if he don't fininsh.


nephew got a price yesterday of $2500 on this job .this guy beat me by $4000 .my price was $6500 . i gonna go inspect this one


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

We have done over 10 homes in the last few years for a nephew of mine, not once has he asked for a bid. He just takes it for granted that I'm going to be fair with him. I go to long lengths to make sure I live up to his respect.

Think about it this way you only lost a job, that other guy just lost 4000.00 by leaving it on the table.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Just to set the record straight, there's alot more money to made in new construction. In service you are lucky to break even :whistling2:......


 there is more money in new construction as long as the economy is good. New construction is usually the first to suffer in a recession and the last to recover. Service plumbers always have work, it may slow down some but there is always work out there if you have a good reputation. All that profit you made in new construction quickly disappears when times go bad.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

1.5 days on the rough. 1/2 day on set out. That is not including water and sewer to street. 

That is putting all the spigots on, setting the water heater underneath, putting up the nail guards and air testing at 100psi. And yes, it is straight.


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

Plasticman said:


> I can name that tune in 3 1/2 notes.
> 2 !/2 days rough, 1 day trim, less sewer and water, with cpvc. never done pex. It may take longer


Plasticman never worked with pex!?!?!?:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> that job would go for 6k, with fixtures out here. Unfortunately. Figure a week in labor from start to finish. Always, Always, give yourself a little bit more time, then what you know it would take. This covers minor screw ups or changes from the HO.


 Low $6k for slab but we charge $150 more per fixture for off grade or 2nd story work..put it low to mid $7k..
this is Florida..new construction can run cheap.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> there is more money in new construction as long as the economy is good. New construction is usually the first to suffer in a recession and the last to recover. Service plumbers always have work, it may slow down some but there is always work out there if you have a good reputation. All that profit you made in new construction quickly disappears when times go bad.


 I know all 4 verses.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

In Fla. I figured 3.5 hours per fixture for a man and helper. Laundry being a fix. and water heater a fix. and drop in or w/p tubs @ 1.5 fix. Came out pretty close. This includes up to 20 ft sewer and 100 ft water. Includes deployment.

Off grade is more


----------

